# An accurate observation



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Yesterday I was climbing all over our boat with McLube (the UK version of Sailkote), a dry lubricant for pulleys, hinges sail guides, etc. The kids were impressed and laughing about how I was spraying everything that moved (including the clutch pull knob on the engine shifter/throttle).

"I think Dad's having fun because of getting to use a spray can all over the place," my son said.

"No," my daughter said. "Dad likes boats because there's so many things to push and pull and twist."


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Jim H said:


> "I think Dad's having fun because of getting to use a spray can all over the place," my son said.
> 
> "No," my daughter said. "Dad likes boats because there's so many things to push and pull and twist."


Smart kids, whats not to like.

Safe sailing
PS My Aurora is a solid 26ft Westerly Centaur


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

centaursailor said:


> Smart kids, whats not to like.
> 
> Safe sailing
> PS My Aurora is a solid 26ft Westerly Centaur


I know the Centaur well. We even joined the Westerly association for a year to get the book and to research Oceanlords. Amazing boats, Westerly's.


----------



## boltnbrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe have the kids do the McLube as part of their crew duties!


----------



## Schleprock (Nov 12, 2012)

Good on them.


----------

